
A self-contained, serverless, zero-configuration, document store - tossie
http://linux.die.net/man/3/stdio
======
phikai
Where I find this really excels is the excellent query mechanism here:
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/grep](http://linux.die.net/man/1/grep)

------
nicksloan
Because of the excellent Python bindings, this hot new document store took
absolutely ZERO implementation time for all of my projects.

Check out the Python bindings docs here:
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/stdtypes.html#bltin-
file-o...](https://docs.python.org/2/library/stdtypes.html#bltin-file-objects)

------
tossie
Not to mention the analytics provided by
[http://linux.die.net/man/1/iostat](http://linux.die.net/man/1/iostat)

------
scoates
Distributed system plugin:
[http://linux.die.net/man/8/nfsd](http://linux.die.net/man/8/nfsd)

------
emocin
If you find your datasets using too much disk space, simply enable
compression: [http://www.bzip.org/](http://www.bzip.org/)

------
warmwaffles
perfect storage system clearly far superior to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10256649](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10256649)

------
icco
#facepalm

